# Your suggestions please



## Chilli (12/10/15)

Hey All

Would you recommend the Uwell Crown Atomiser or the Smok TFV4 ?


----------



## Riaz (12/10/15)

I cant speak for the Uwell, but i do have a TFV4, and its awesome.

Easy to build on, top filling with ease, great flavor and airflow.

I would definitely recommend a tfv4.

The only 'downside' for me is, when using thicker wire like 24g, you sort of have to use the post holes- which i hate as the wires need to be bent to fit in there, the wire is too thick to wrap around the post screw.

Other than that its a beautiful tank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (12/10/15)

Smok TFV4 , i have one and it's worth it .


----------



## Chilli (12/10/15)

What mod would you recommend. The X box ?


----------



## Riaz (12/10/15)

Chilli said:


> What mod would you recommend. The X box ?


Which mod/ box do you have at the moment?


----------



## Dubz (12/10/15)

Smok TFV4 for sure. Try and get the dual RBA base as well.


----------



## Andre_B (12/10/15)

Uwell Crown is great! Easy top fill, great flavour and awesome clouds, machining is excellent and is a solid tank... RBA base sold separately though.


----------



## Chilli (12/10/15)

Subox Mini


----------



## Riaz (12/10/15)

Chilli said:


> Subox Mini


That would be fine to run either tank.


----------



## Chilli (12/10/15)

What about the Billow V2 ?


----------



## Petrus (12/10/15)

Chilli said:


> What about the Billow V2 ?


The billow V2 is a excellent tank. Got one myself. Easy to build and not half so heavy on juice. Great flavour and clouds if you want.


----------



## Chilli (12/10/15)

At how many Watt are you running at ?


----------



## Petrus (12/10/15)

Chilli said:


> At how many Watt are you running at ?


Anything from 22 to 30 watts. 22.5 on my Subox mini with dual coil build at 0.6 ohm, my sweet spot.


----------



## Average vapor Joe (12/10/15)

I 100% do not Recommend the x cube 2. My friend has one and I build his coils for him on it and it's mission cause the resistance doesn't change unless the arty is taken off. I would recommend the ipv 3 li or the sig 150 TC or the ipv d2


----------



## Petrus (12/10/15)

Ipv d2 and Billow v2.....rocks


----------



## Zegee (12/10/15)

Evic mini and billow would be better setup

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Average vapor Joe (12/10/15)

Zegee said:


> Evic mini and billow would be better setup
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


D2 blows evic mini out of the water imo. But the evic mini is quite nice too. I just like the YIHI boards better than the joyetech boards. And I've only heard good things about the d2. Also from what I've heard. It seams that the uwell crown is the way to go In terms of SOT's. But I don't really know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zegee (12/10/15)

I like the bypass on the evic and realistically you can build a little higher to maximise 60w.also firmware upgrade options and many reviewers prefer the evic battery compartment .my 2c

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre_B (12/10/15)

Chilli said:


> Subox Mini



If using it on the Subox then I would rather say the Billow V2.... I have the Uwell Crown and the Billow V2 and the Uwell works best at about 55-60 watts, unless you planning on buying the single coils.... 

So I use the Billow V2 on my Subox and the Uwell Crown on my Ipv D2. 

Another great tank I would suggest for the Subox is the Goblin Mini. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/10/15)

Of the two choices I would pick the TFV4 and add the dual RBA section but keep in mind that this tank is 24.5mm in diameter, it's a hefty bugger and may look a bit out of place on the Subox mod. The Billow v2 on the other hand is a brilliant tank and fits nicely on the Subox, this option is going to cost less than the TFV4 but doesn't have the option for replaceable coils, not sure if that is important to you or not.


----------



## SAVapeGear (12/10/15)

Uwell Crown is the Best Tank out there.Lot of Vapers who had both will agree with me.

But for the Subox Mod,the best option will be the Billow V2.

It looks very nice on the Subox Mod.

Otherwise upgrade to a IPV D2 and then you will have a stealthy little device with more power and the option to do Temp Control.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kelly22 (14/10/15)

Billow v2 without a doubt a simple fill and go that performs superb

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus (14/10/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (14/10/15)

This is the D2 and Billow V2


----------



## Silver (14/10/15)

Thread moved to "General Vaporiser Talk"
Great thread by the way @Chilli


----------



## Chilli (14/10/15)

@Petrus I build my first dual coil today but only got 0.3 ohms. Some tips please. The dudes on YouTube make it look so easy


----------



## Petrus (15/10/15)

Chilli said:


> @Petrus I build my first dual coil today but only got 0.3 ohms. Some tips please. The dudes on YouTube make it look so easy


@Chilli. Give us more detail of your built. Wire thickness, coil diameter, etc. What tank did you get?


----------



## Chilli (15/10/15)

@Petrus I used the std RBA. The was was 26g


----------



## Petrus (15/10/15)

Is it the Kangertech subox mini tank? How many wraps did you give the wire? Is the coil 2, 2.5 or 3 mm in diameter. Is it a single or a dual coil? How many ohm do you wanna get?


----------



## Chilli (15/10/15)

Correct yes, Subox Mini.
The coil is 2mm in diameter and I did 5 wraps per coil
Its a dual coil now, I was hoping to get to 0.5 ohm


----------



## Silver (15/10/15)

Chilli said:


> Correct yes, Subox Mini.
> The coil is 2mm in diameter and I did 5 wraps per coil
> Its a dual coil now, I was hoping to get to 0.5 ohm



If you want 0.5 ohms with 26g, my guess would be to use a bigger diameter, say 2.5mm and several more wraps, say 7 or 8 per coil

Alternatively try 28g wire. Will be a crisper vape too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

